# Garmin S1 Approach Watch



## Mosside3554 (Aug 16, 2012)

Having been reliant on any number of unreliable but often free battery killing phone apps for my approach yardages I felt the time was right to invest in the right tool for the job. I considered a fully fledged GPS but ultimately the most important thing to me is front middle and back of the green, therefore I went for the the Garmin S1 watch at Â£149.99. Having now used several times Im thrilled. Its simple, smart and comfortable to wear. The yardages seem very accurate and the automation involved is second to none. Simply start the round, wait 20 seconds and off you go. It works out what hole you are playing automatically, saving any fiddling around. I highly recommend this product!


----------



## Captain_Black (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep, as you say, a very simple but highly effective bit of kit.
My course is pretty well marked out, but it is extremely useful if you stray from the fairway away from the markers.
It really comes into it's own though when playing a course you are not familiar with, especially if it's not well marked, I reckon it could save quite a few shots per round & is well worth having.


----------



## LeeTurner (Aug 20, 2012)

I've had one for a couple of months and agree that it's a very useful gadget. I also use the "measure shot" function when practicing to give an accurate idea of club distance. Downside to this is that it's a reality check on how far I really hit it.
Only issue I've had is that last week the watch started freezing - the backlight would come on and the device locked up until the battery flattened. American Golf just did a straight swap out. No faffing around with returning to the manufacturer to check for misuse, just a no quibble exchange.


----------

